

2,919 Movie Pirates Walk Free as BitTorrent Trolling Scheme Falls Apart - ninthfrank07
http://torrentfreak.com/2919-movie-pirates-walk-free-as-bittorrent-trolling-scheme-falls-apart-130802/

======
sadfaceunread
Anyone have links to copyright lawyers discussing this? The few I follow
online haven't picked up on it. I can't imagine that selling your financial
interest in some legal proceeding generally voids your actionable claim and
that this must be something special to do with copyright.

------
Yaa101
This judge has judged the case on it's real merits, that it's all about
extorsion, maybe it's allowed in the US to extort people but in most European
coutries it's a nono.

